
Climber Dean Potter Killed in Yosemite BASE Jump - eplanit
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/18/us/yosemite-base-jumpers-dean-potter-graham-hunt-deaths/index.html
======
huac
Rest in peace Dean Potter. This CNN article doesn't do his life justice at all
- the NYT did a bit better: [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/18/sports/dean-
potter-extreme...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/18/sports/dean-potter-
extreme-climber-dies-in-jumping-accident-at-yosemite.html?smid=fb-
nytimes&smtyp=cur&bicmp=AD&bicmlukp=WT.mc_id&bicmst=1409232722000&bicmet=1419773522000).

